# Crash di OpenOffice2-BASE

## makaveli87

Ho dei grossi problemi a far andare il DataBase di OO2.... e mi server per far cose elementari, però mi serve...

Dopo giorni di compilazione ho emerso oo2 su ppc... (esiste solo il source).

Quando provo a selezionare la scheda TABELLE oppure una qualsiasi opzione di creazione di qualcosa crasha al desktop.

Il log sul terminale:

```

Unhandled exception

Type=Segmentation error vmState=0x00000000

J9Generic_Signal_Number=00000004 Signal_Number=0000000b Error_Value=00000000 Signal_Code=00000001

Handler1=0814DB80 Handler2=080AF9E0

R0=00000000 R1=7F98A7C0 R2=30032BD0 R3=00000000

R4=10B37A88 R5=00000021 R6=10B37A88 R7=08144518

R8=10B37A88 R9=10743E00 R10=00100000 R11=1079226C

R12=22844844 R13=10743E00 R14=10792258 R15=083CB240

R16=00000003 R17=00000000 R18=081ABA50 R19=104E6DD0

R20=107EDD68 R21=1079226C R22=106982F1 R23=106982F0

R24=7F98B07C R25=7F98B228 R26=10743E00 R27=080DD050

R28=00000000 R29=081AAF00 R30=0832BD68 R31=001C0000

NIP=08144588 MSR=0200D032 ORIG_GPR3=0000002E CTR=0787C288

LINK=081AAF00 XER=20000000 CCR=28844888 MQ=00000000

TRAP=00000300 DAR=00000018 dsisr=40000000 RESULT=00000000

Module=/opt/ibm-jdk-bin-1.5.0.3/jre/bin/libj9vm23.so

Module_base_address=08115000

Target=2_30_20060915_08260_bHdSMR (Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r4)

CPU=ppc (1 logical CPUs) (0x177af000 RAM)

JVMDUMP006I Processing Dump Event "gpf", detail "" - Please Wait.

JVMDUMP007I JVM Requesting System Dump using '/usr/lib/openoffice/program/core.20070417.203355.7434.dmp'

JVMDUMP010I System Dump written to /tmp/core.20070417.203355.7434.dmp

JVMDUMP007I JVM Requesting Snap Dump using '/usr/lib/openoffice/program/Snap0001.20070417.203355.7434.trc'

JVMDUMP010I Snap Dump written to /tmp/Snap0001.20070417.203355.7434.trc

JVMDUMP007I JVM Requesting Java Dump using '/tmp/javacore.20070417.203355.7434.txt'

JVMDUMP010I Java Dump written to /tmp/javacore.20070417.203355.7434.txt

JVMDUMP013I Processed Dump Event "gpf", detail "".

```

Sicuro fosse un problema sul ppc provo ora sul mio athlon (ho appena installato openoffice-bin 2-2 )e crasha anche li!! 

Lo lancio da terminale così vi posto l'errore:

```
makaveli@tux ~ $ oobase 

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

Unhandled exception

Type=Segmentation error vmState=0x00000000

J9Generic_Signal_Number=00000004 Signal_Number=0000000b Error_Value=00000000 Signal_Code=00000001

Handler1=A975F478 Handler2=A972C3E7 InaccessibleAddress=0000001B

EDI=00000000 ESI=00000003 EAX=00000021 EBX=00000000

ECX=0849A798 EDX=00000000

EIP=A975AEA3 ES=0000007B DS=0000007B ESP=BFBBBCAC

EFlags=00210286 CS=00000073 SS=0000007B EBP=BFBBBCF8

Module=/opt/ibm-jdk-bin-1.5.0.3/jre/bin/libj9vm23.so

Module_base_address=A973D000

Target=2_30_20060915_08260_lHdSMR (Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r6)

CPU=x86 (1 logical CPUs) (0x2f443000 RAM)

JVMDUMP006I Processing Dump Event "gpf", detail "" - Please Wait.

JVMDUMP007I JVM Requesting System Dump using '/home/makaveli/core.20070420.183609.2661.dmp'

JVMDUMP010I System Dump written to /home/makaveli/core.20070420.183609.2661.dmp

JVMDUMP007I JVM Requesting Snap Dump using '/home/makaveli/Snap0001.20070420.183609.2661.trc'

JVMDUMP010I Snap Dump written to /home/makaveli/Snap0001.20070420.183609.2661.trc

JVMDUMP007I JVM Requesting Java Dump using '/home/makaveli/javacore.20070420.183609.2661.txt'

JVMDUMP010I Java Dump written to /home/makaveli/javacore.20070420.183609.2661.txt

JVMDUMP013I Processed Dump Event "gpf", detail "".

makaveli@tux ~ $ 

```

----------

## djinnZ

ma è openoffice o openoffice-bin?

 *Quote:*   

> /opt/ibm-jdk-bin-1.5.0.3/jre/bin/libj9vm23.so

 

mi pare che ci fosse qualche problema e sia necessaria la sun-jvm.

Se non va prova ad usare la sun-jre-1.4

----------

## makaveli87

Sul ppc è openoffice.

Sul x86 la bin.

Ora provo prima sul pc ad installare la sun-jdk .... abbandono la ibm (volevo già farlo in effetti...)

EDIT: su x86 ho risolto... ora provo sul ppc

EDIT2: Problema: su ppc non esiste la sun-jdk... cosa metto?

----------

## djinnZ

mi sa che devi aprire un bug.

Il problema è che le differenze tra sun-jvm e ibm-jvm sono assai antipatiche proprio nella sezione database e se è per questo si schianta meravigliosamente anche con alcune versioni della sun (o per la dannata 1.3 presente, accidenti all'idiozia della PA  :Twisted Evil:  ).

Oppure prova a cercare sulla ML e bugzilla di OOo (od anche aprire un bug li più che in gentoo), il problema non è nuovo e mi pare che una soluzione ci sia.

scusa per la richiesta di precisazione inutile ma non avevo letto tutto il tuo post.

----------

## makaveli87

Grazie..

Siccome non ho trovato niente sul forum di OO dici che provando ad installare la 2.2 (ancora testing su ppc) potrebbe risolvere il problema (mi costerà un paio di giorni di compilazione..)

----------

## djinnZ

se è la vecchia questione di incompatibilità mi sa che è peggio (in più non è ancora chiaro quali e quanti guai può comportare l'upgrade dell'autoconf, principalmente è per quello che è ancora in testing). La spiegazione era sul sito di java a proposito della "nuova" architettura del driver dbms ed è un problema di libreria.

L'unica è aprire un bug e per il momento potresti tentare un downgrade

[edit] mi pare che questo sia un problema di gentoo ppc e non di OOo. Non è il forum sbagliato?

----------

## makaveli87

Ho aperto un bug (su openoffice).. il numero  76696 

Ho letto ora l'edit....

Guarda... penso che non riuscirò mai ad azzeccare il forum giusto... pensavo fosse un problema solo di openoffice....

----------

## djinnZ

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> Ho letto ora l'edit....
> 
> Guarda... penso che non riuscirò mai ad azzeccare il forum giusto... pensavo fosse un problema solo di openoffice....

 

veramente era una considerazione rivolta ai moderatori...    :Wink: 

cmq la vedo dura, non c'è mai stato un buon atteggiamento nei confronti delle jvm non sun.

----------

## makaveli87

Una domanda... una persona mi ha risposto così:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I do provide unofficial builds (means not QA'ed)  for Linux PowerPC. 
> ...

 

Che formato posso farmi dare in modo che modificando leggermente l'ebuild possa utilizzare portage??

----------

## Scen

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> Che formato posso farmi dare in modo che modificando leggermente l'ebuild possa utilizzare portage??

 

sicuramente tar.gz  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

@scen: ...non per contraddirti (dicesi soddisfazione idiota   :Twisted Evil:  ) ma...

l'ebuild di ibm-jdk è basato sull'rpm mentre sun-jdk sul binario autoestraente (lo so perchè sto ancora a bestemmiare dietro alla jre-1.3.1_13 del dannato entratel).

Per la prima meglio rpm per la seconda quoto scen. Devi solo modificare src_unpack per estrarre un tar se l'architettura non è x86.

----------

## Scen

@djinnZ: oooppsss.....  :Embarassed:  "Pirlamente" ho frainteso, pensavo si riferisse a pacchetti non ufficiali di Openoffice.....  :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

@scen: capita...   :Laughing: 

il problema resta sempre che alla sun non sono mai piaciute le jvm "alternative" e ppc (mac/linux) e finchè ci sono loro alla base dello sviluppo la situazione non è destinata a cambiare in fretta.

 :Embarassed:  ovviamente qui lo dico e qui lo nego, è ovvio che non lo hanno fatto apposta.

----------

## makaveli87

aspettate non capisco.... la risposta che ho quotato è intera...  ma io ho capito che mi data versioni precompilate di openoffice non di java... o ho capito male?

Se fosse riferito a OO chiedo la tar.gz?

----------

## Scen

Effettivamente il tipo offre delle build di OOO, per cui vada per i .tar.gz  :Razz: 

----------

## makaveli87

Ok grazie... 

Quando ho il tar.gz vi chiederò cosa fare per farlo andare con portage...

----------

## makaveli87

Ho preso il file...

Mi date una mano a fare l'ebuild??? Ho aperto il openoffice-bin.ebuild ma non ci capisco niente...

----------

## makaveli87

Aggiornamento del problema:

Ho semplicemente decompattato l'archivio per vedere se funzionava... lancio soffice e... il problema rimane....

Allora come con la versione installata vado a smanettare nelle opzioni di Java su OpenOffice e.... questa volta mi rileva entrambe le jdk: sia la 1.4 sia la 1.5

Se seleziono la 1.5 i problemi rimangono mentre con la 1.4 funziona tutto...

Ora... so che la richiesta può scocciare ma: 

C'è un howto su come creare degli ebuild? Quello sulla documentazione di portage è abbastanza complicato!

----------

